# Westgate is doing it again



## spiceycat (Feb 22, 2006)

http://www.resortdealz.com/?source=goto&keyword=orlando+hotels

now tell me how as an owner this is surpose to help me....


----------



## gmarine (Feb 22, 2006)

It may be that a timeshare presentation is required. 

It may also be that because Westgate has thousands of units in the Orlando area and many are not sold so they are trying to fill units that otherwise will go empty.

 I cant stand Westgate management but from a revenue perspective, a room rented cheaply is better than a room not rented at all. Even though rented cheaply, money will be spent at restaurants, shops etc so it is better than having it empty for managment as well as owners.


----------



## JudyS (Feb 22, 2006)

gmarine said:
			
		

> It may be that a timeshare presentation is required.


Yes, these rates require a tour.  I just called and asked.  

Without a tour, they wanted about $1000 a week.


----------



## frenchieinme (Feb 23, 2006)

*Is this something in Orlando timesharing?*

This is not anything new.  Even Disney is doing this.  These ads state FROM a certain amount.  The greater availability is during non peak weeks.  Some peak weeks might be available but not guaranteed.  Ask for a Jan or October week and you can pretty well get what you want.  Ask for a week 6 or 7 or Spring break week and see how many are available.

It's a cash flow item for the timesharing industry especially the developers.  By the way, are not very many timesharing owners (many Tuggers as a matter of fact) advertising their units for rent also instead of depositing them for other timeshare owners to get?  WHAT'S THE DIFFERENCE???   Don't both parties want to make $$$ with what they own?  

frenchieinme


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 23, 2006)

Disney does not do this - if you have proof show it. not the DVC at WDW.

Disney does not lower their rental prices to get people to come. they lower their purchase price. not their rental price....

if westgate was to do that - I have no objections.

but everytime it does this - if also lower the value of the timeshare.

if you are trying to rent your unit - you have to deal with these excess lower prices...

just another time showing that Westgate only cares about their sales force - not their members....


----------



## Kola (Feb 24, 2006)

*Most resorts do it !*

In January we spent two weeks in two different Orlando t/s resorts (not Wesgate) in one bdr units with full kitchen at the average cost of about $32 per night. Using an exchange into our Florida t/s resort would have cost me about $75 per night for maintnance and exchange fees. I use my t/s weeks to trade into hard to get places elsewhere, not in Florida. This is a fact of life. It is not Wesgate's fault that industry has been building far too many resorts/hotels in Orlando.

Kola


----------



## merc (Feb 24, 2006)

The link/ad says right at the bottom that a timeshare sale presentation is required.   This is nothing new, and standard practice at many, many resorts.


----------



## gmarine (Feb 24, 2006)

spiceycat said:
			
		

> Disney does not do this - if you have proof show it. not the DVC at WDW.
> 
> Disney does not lower their rental prices to get people to come. they lower their purchase price. not their rental price....
> 
> ...



Many, many resorts do this, including many very expensive resorts in Hawaii and California. It has no affect on the value of your timeshare. It creates marketing opportunities for the sales dept and generates income from units that otherwise might go empty.


----------



## frenchieinme (Feb 25, 2006)

*Sorry to blow your Disney bubble but...*



			
				spiceycat said:
			
		

> Disney does not do this - if you have proof show it. not the DVC at WDW.
> 
> Disney does not lower their rental prices to get people to come. they lower their purchase price. not their rental price....
> 
> ...



Call it what you want BUT Disney advertised both in newspapers and over the TV that one could have a basically discounted Disney Orlando vacation while available.  In the fine print was the disclosure of it being one of their RTU timeshare presentations.

I even received one in the mail from Disney in Orlando.  Last year in Disney Village my wife and I signed up for a RTU presentation and never showed.  Since then we have been solicited on 2 separate occasions for a discounted Disney vacation.

Sorry to burst your Disney bubble BUT even Disney does it.   

JMHO  of course    

frenchieinme


----------



## Carl D (Feb 25, 2006)

frenchieinme said:
			
		

> Call it what you want BUT Disney advertised both in newspapers and over the TV that one could have a basically discounted Disney Orlando vacation while available.  In the fine print was the disclosure of it being one of their RTU timeshare presentations.
> 
> I even received one in the mail from Disney in Orlando.  Last year in Disney Village my wife and I signed up for a RTU presentation and never showed.  Since then we have been solicited on 2 separate occasions for a discounted Disney vacation.
> 
> Sorry to burst your Disney bubble BUT even Disney does it.


I suppose anything's possible, but I sure haven't seen these type of promos from DVC. 
DVC has a history of giving very little in exchange for a sales pitch. They use to give an ice cream cone, then they moved to a pair of fast passes, and I've even heard of a counter service lunch on occasion.
I've certainly never heard of a week at a DVC Resort for $199. If you can give me any online reference that shows an add to this effect I would be shocked.

PS- Disney changed the "Disney Village" name to Downtown Disney Marketplace at least 10 years ago.


----------



## gjw007 (Feb 26, 2006)

frenchieinme said:
			
		

> Call it what you want BUT Disney advertised both in newspapers and over the TV that one could have a basically discounted Disney Orlando vacation while available.  In the fine print was the disclosure of it being one of their RTU timeshare presentations.
> 
> I even received one in the mail from Disney in Orlando.  Last year in Disney Village my wife and I signed up for a RTU presentation and never showed.  Since then we have been solicited on 2 separate occasions for a discounted Disney vacation.
> 
> ...


Like Carl, I have yet to see one of these promos. I believe that Disney does promote the savings of its DVC members but I don't know of any promotion where you are given a discount or special rate for staying at DVC and attending a timeshare meeting plus given cash or tickets.


----------



## suekap (Feb 26, 2006)

I would love if disney did offer timeshare specials.  I don't think there is any place better than beach club.


----------



## JudyS (Feb 26, 2006)

I believe that Disney currently has a promo of a free vacation if you *buy* a DVC membership from them.  Those start at about $18,000.  I haven't heard of any free or discounted deals at Disneyworld just for touring, although a few years ago Disney did give discounts on stays at Vero Beach (which is not at Disneyworld) in exchange for a tour.


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 26, 2006)

frenchieinme said:
			
		

> Call it what you want BUT Disney advertised both in newspapers and over the TV that one could have a basically discounted Disney Orlando vacation while available.  In the fine print was the disclosure of it being one of their RTU timeshare presentations.
> 
> I even received one in the mail from Disney in Orlando.  Last year in Disney Village my wife and I signed up for a RTU presentation and never showed.  Since then we have been solicited on 2 separate occasions for a discounted Disney vacation.
> 
> ...



sorry - I think I know what you are talking about. Was the resort being offered at WDW resort?

if so which one and what was the price?

some non-member I referred long ago were given discount prices for VB, not WDW.

most of these are to people who has shown a preference for Disney. they would not be in DVC units - I think a few years ago they offer POR after they had sold out HH and VB. 

secondly these are not general public offers - for everyone (except owners of Westgate)....

third even these discounts - are around what you would pay with an annual pass....so no where close to $29 a night....

now if you evident to the contrary post it. if you don't have a scanner - send it to me and I will scan it.


----------



## Dean (Feb 26, 2006)

frenchieinme said:
			
		

> Call it what you want BUT Disney advertised both in newspapers and over the TV that one could have a basically discounted Disney Orlando vacation while available.  In the fine print was the disclosure of it being one of their RTU timeshare presentations.
> 
> I even received one in the mail from Disney in Orlando.  Last year in Disney Village my wife and I signed up for a RTU presentation and never showed.  Since then we have been solicited on 2 separate occasions for a discounted Disney vacation.
> 
> ...


Disney may discount their rooms from time to time but they do not tie a discounted stay to a timeshare presentation.


----------

